# Solved: Can't remove watermark in Word 2007



## RideJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm trying to remove the "draft" watermark from a Word 2007 document. I went to Page Layout > Watermark > Remove Watermark, but the watermark is still there.

Some other online resources say that sometimes the watermark can be embedded in the header, but when I go to edit the Header / Footer, I can't get to the watermark there either.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried change watermark?


----------



## RideJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Ent,

The only option available is Remove Watermark; Custom Watermark is grayed out. However, Remove Watermark does nothing.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried changing it to a watermark (say Sample) and then removing it?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Can you upload the document. We can then see if it gives the same problem.

Is this a watermark that you created or a watermark created by somebody else?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I thought that Draft comes with Word.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Does that mean its a template that is locked for changing?

I have tried the watermark feature Word 2007 and have no problems with mine.


----------



## RideJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

Ent - yes, I tried inserting another watermark & removing it; that worked, but did nothing to the original watermark.

Villan - this watermark was created by another user. They inserted it by going to Page Layout > Watermark > and selecting the Draft watermark from there.

**UPDATE**
I was deleting the information in the document so I could post it here, and the Draft watermark disappeared after I deleted text from a patricular date in the calendar. Not sure why it attached itself to that text...anyway, that worked. Thanks for looking into this for me!

~RJ


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad you got sorted RJ


----------

